# Inner tubes-are they all the same quality?



## night cycler (2 Dec 2017)

I intend getting a couple of spare tubes 700c x25. It occurred to me that maybe there are different quality tubes, just like there is with tyres. 

The only thing I was thinking was that maybe some are made from slightly thicker rubber. Anyone know?


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2017)

There's not much difference in Butyl tubes IME, you can get lightweight version or even lighter latex tubes which are a bit more vulnerable but the standard butyl tubes for me are all the same.


----------



## User6179 (2 Dec 2017)

Schwalbe seem slightly thicker than others and they hold air a lot longer than most, never had a core come loose either.

Edit- seen them for sale for £3.25 last week, cant remember where, maybe Halfords.


----------



## Will Spin (2 Dec 2017)

I don't know but I always buy mine from innertubeshop.com, they're significantly cheaper than the main brands and seem to last just as long.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2017)

I've had a series of problems with Halfords own brand tubes (which unfortunately I still have a few of to use up ). The others I've tried seem to be much of a muchness.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2017)

Avoid continental with their flying valve cores!
Michelin seem ok, also Schwalbe
Halfords valves aren’t great


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Dec 2017)

maybe not tubes, but valves make a huge difference. vittoria ones don't hiss at all when being inflated, but cheaper tubes e.g. lifeline have valves that seem to leak as much air as goes in when pumping them up…


----------



## night cycler (2 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Avoid continental with their flying valve cores!
> Michelin seem ok, also Schwalbe
> Halfords valves aren’t great



"Continental" was the brand of *tyres *that I had a probem with the Stitching unravelling.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Dec 2017)

I just stock up on Halfords own when they're on offer (5 for £10, etc), not had a problem so far.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Dec 2017)

Schwalbe claim each tube is pressure tested before leaving the factory, which might be marketing puff but it impressed me enough to make them my first choice. 

I've inevitably acquired tubes from other makes, but I do always aim for branded by which I mean Continental, Michelin or some other maker of which I've previously heard.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Dec 2017)

Been using a batch of Continental Race 28’s for about 5 years now.

No flying valve cores for me.

Does sound rather dodgy though.


----------



## mjr (2 Dec 2017)

Impac are now owned by Schwalbe too and the tubes are good. Vavert tubes seem good.

I've bought some from inner tube shop and didn't like them much. I think the rubber came up the valve shoulder which always seems like a liability, risking wearing it in the hole edge over time.

Halfords current tubes seem pretty good but it's a very annoying shop.


----------



## mjr (2 Dec 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Been using a batch of Continental Race 28’s for about 5 years now.
> 
> No flying valve cores for me.
> 
> Does sound rather dodgy though.


There have been a couple of bad batches sent out with loose cores. Easily fixed once you realise but extremely annoying until then.


----------



## Alan O (2 Dec 2017)

Since getting back to cycling in 2016 after a lengthy absence, I've been impressed by how much longer my modern tubes hold the air pressure than the cheapos I used to buy in the past. They're Schwalbe ones now, and I think I'd always buy a well-respected brand than some of the cheapies you can get - I'm not as poor now as I was when I was a student, and I think paying a couple of quid more per tube is money well spent.


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I just stock up on Halfords own when they're on offer (5 for £10, etc), not had a problem so far.


That's what I do and also never had an issue.


----------



## User6179 (3 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> That's what I do and also never had an issue.



Is the halford tubes the ones with lots of seams on them that makes them a bugger to patch ?


----------



## Slick (3 Dec 2017)

Eddy said:


> Is the halford tubes the ones with lots of seams on them that makes them a bugger to patch ?


Yeah, that bit is probably true but they can be patched.


----------



## User6179 (3 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> Yeah, that bit is probably true but they can be patched.



Had a few tubes from Halfords but couldn't remember if they were halfords own make or not.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Dec 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I just stock up on Halfords own when they're on offer (5 for £10, etc), not had a problem so far.


I had one poor incident with a halfords tube when I had a puncture and the valve of the replacement was faulty and thus I was stranded

So now I have a little practice inflate with my spare tube I carry with me. It's a pain to unwrap the neat packing and it never folds up as well again. But not as much of a pain as having to call out International Rescue


----------



## Globalti (3 Dec 2017)

You can fold a tube down flat if you depress the titty with your bottom teeth while sucking out the air; it will go flat and you can roll it tight, valve inside, then tape it into a small tight bundle. Every few months I collect the repaired tubes, which have been hanging semi-inflated to test them and I flatten and roll a new batch. For my summer bike, which doesn't have a saddlebag, I tape the tube up with a pair of plastic tyre levers and keep them in a jersey pocket.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2017)

I buy the lightest I can find with smooth valve stems, when on offer at a sensible price - below £3, say. Favorites ATM Mavic and Michelin. TBH don't find it makes ANY difference puncture-wise.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2017)

This is how I fold them https://roadcyclinguk.com/how-to/ma...be-folding-technique.html#AAEci6Ddi6zL24Sa.97


----------



## bonzobanana (3 Dec 2017)

Many of the bike brands and some of the tyre brands have their inner tubes made by Kenda which are very good quality. I must admit I've used poundland inner tubes without problems and if you have a Decathlon store near they do cheap tubes to but don't know the quality. 

Had a quick look on alibaba just to see what the factory door price was and seems to range from 20 cents for unbranded to maybe 50 cents for kenda. Presumably the smallest size. So there doesn't look like any reason a good inner tube couldn't retail for £2 or less if you buy from a high turnover, low margin business like Poundland or similar. I recently bought some Giant/Kenda inner tubes sub £2 and are great quality. I personally wouldn't pay more than £2 for an inner tube.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> There have been a couple of bad batches sent out with loose cores. Easily fixed once you realise but extremely annoying until then.


So not a design flaw at all, just a case of tightening them up. Major issue if you’re unaware and caught out in the road.

Might explain why one of the tyres on my newer bike has been slowly losing air. Will check that later.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Dec 2017)

bonzobanana said:


> Many of the bike brands and some of the tyre brands have their inner tubes made by Kenda which are very good quality. I must admit I've used poundland inner tubes without problems and if you have a Decathlon store near they do cheap tubes to but don't know the quality.
> 
> Had a quick look on alibaba just to see what the factory door price was and seems to range from 20 cents for unbranded to maybe 50 cents for kenda. Presumably the smallest size. So there doesn't look like any reason a good inner tube couldn't retail for £2 or less if you buy from a high turnover, low margin business like Poundland or similar. I recently bought some Giant/Kenda inner tubes sub £2 and are great quality. I personally wouldn't pay more than £2 for an inner tube.


There’s no way in the world that Poundland are selling you 50 cent tubes. No question that they’re 20 cent versions or even cheaper.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2017)

bpsmith said:


> So not a design flaw at all, just a case of tightening them up. Major issue if you’re unaware and caught out in the road.
> 
> Might explain why one of the tyres on my newer bike has been slowly losing air. Will check that later.


They should incude a valve key with the tube. Wouldn't think they'd cost more than a fraction of a penny bought by the 1000s.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Schwalbe claim each tube is pressure tested before leaving the factory, which might be marketing puff but it impressed me enough to make them my first choice.
> 
> .


Yes i vaguely remember hearing that. Impressive if true. Sure you aren't thinking of your condom stash though?

Tubes, used to use spesh and found ok. Now tend to use vavert from planet x when on offer. But i need very few tubes, get few punctures, and always repair well.

I definitely avoid any described as lightweight. Just as i avoid light beer.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Dec 2017)

I recently got a cracking deal on a pair of Vittoria Corsa G+. They came with a pair of Latex tubes which I will try out in the Summer. Should be interesting!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Schwalbe claim each tube is pressure tested before leaving the factory, which might be marketing puff but it impressed me enough to make them my first choice.


I see what you did there.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2017)

Latex are great. Used with tyres like GP4000s you can hear the difference. Sound almost like tubs! BUT you've got be prepared to pump them up before every ride, they'll lose 10psi or more overnight. I've often wondered how much pressure the Pro's tyres lose by the end of a long stage.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Dec 2017)

I’ve always found Michelin & Specialized tubes to be good. Planet X not so good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I just stock up on Halfords own when they're on offer (5 for £10, etc), not had a problem so far.



Snap.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2017)

I've found all brand inner tubes to be all right, but those off-brand ones have varying quality control. I like the Goodyear and Michelin.


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Dec 2017)

night cycler said:


> maybe there are different quality tubes


I thought I'd list the points made by posters above (about butyl inners of the correct specification for the tyre), regarding factors to consider:
Apparently slightly thicker
Cores which don't come loose
Cheaper
"Ones [valves that] don't hiss at all when being inflated"
Design/manufacture of the rubber on the valve shoulder - liability
Well-respected brand (inferred quality control)
Seams which make patching more work (and enhanced risk of patch failure)
Smooth (as opposed to threaded) valve stems
"Avoid any described as lightweight"
Any other factors to consider that are not listed
Apologies for not noting on this post all the attributions.
I think it is good practice to inflate an inner tube you buy and leave it overnight, and then repack it (acknowledging that it's a pain) - and @Globalti and @youngoldbloke have given sound ways of doing this.


----------



## mjr (3 Dec 2017)

bpsmith said:


> So not a design flaw at all, just a case of tightening them up. Major issue if you’re unaware and caught out in the road.


Not major: just use your adjustable spanner to tighten it up, or even some multi tool spoke keys will.


----------



## bonzobanana (3 Dec 2017)

bpsmith said:


> There’s no way in the world that Poundland are selling you 50 cent tubes. No question that they’re 20 cent versions or even cheaper.



Their inner tubes are probably the same that are used for the value range of inner tubes you get at big retailers. Companies like Decathlon, Halfords etc operate on a far higher margin for their accessories than poundland. So their £2 value inner tubes are pretty much the same I would guess. The important thing is poundland inner tubes do seem to work well enough. People aren't complaining about how bad they are. The main problem is they fly off the shelves and there is a limited range. Often they only seem to have 24" tubes that few people want and other sizes like 26" and 20" disappear quickly. I don't think I've seen any others outside those sizes. I've been happy with the 26" and 20" tubes anyway.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> Not major: just use your adjustable spanner to tighten it up, or even some multi tool spoke keys will.


I have a valve tool myself, which goes in my bag. What I meant was that it would be a major issue if it flew off, like suggested above, whilst you were out on the road.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Dec 2017)

bonzobanana said:


> Their inner tubes are probably the same that are used for the value range of inner tubes you get at big retailers. Companies like Decathlon, Halfords etc operate on a far higher margin for their accessories than poundland. So their £2 value inner tubes are pretty much the same I would guess. The important thing is poundland inner tubes do seem to work well enough. People aren't complaining about how bad they are. The main problem is they fly off the shelves and there is a limited range. Often they only seem to have 24" tubes that few people want and other sizes like 26" and 20" disappear quickly. I don't think I've seen any others outside those sizes. I've been happy with the 26" and 20" tubes anyway.


You could be right. I doubt anyone would actually complain if a tube wasn’t great though, considering it cost them a quid.

I am happy with my Continental Race 28’s, which can be had for £11.50 if you buy 5.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2017)

Just avoid tubes from Wilkinsons, I found them rubbish which split as soon as air was added. Not even that cheap


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Dec 2017)

And beware the cheap inners that Lidl sometimes have on the shelves (mostly 26" and 24"). When you need them, my experience is that they've split on the tight fold (having been stored as sold, rolled in the box, and out of sunlight).


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Avoid continental with their flying valve cores!





mjr said:


> There have been a couple of bad batches sent out with loose cores. Easily fixed once you realise but extremely annoying until then.


No, we had a different problem (I was "helping" @vickster). 

So, usual faff: replaced tube, screw on lezyne pump and pump up, unscrew and valve unscrews - oh no. Screw it back in, tighten with tiny spanner - that's always been all that was required when this happened to me before. Repeat. Valve unscrews again. So far, so annoying. Tighten it again. Swap to my Topeak pump, which pushes on, so there is no way we can unscrew it again. Pump it up, remove the pump with a slight tug, and the valve - which was screwed in tightly - flies out like a bullet and lands several feet away. At that point I retrieved a Michelin tube from my bag.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Dec 2017)

I can totally understand why that would be annoying!


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2017)

bpsmith said:


> I can totally understand why that would be annoying!


And it's happened on every Continental tube I've had the misfortune to use. I bought maybe half a dozen a few years ago, fortunately they are all now knackered in this way (I hope)


----------



## bpsmith (4 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> And it's happened on every Continental tube I've had the misfortune to use. I bought maybe half a dozen a few years ago, fortunately they are all now knackered in this way (I hope)


I use a push on track pump and never had this issue at all, hence the questions.

Amazing how your experiences are vastly different to mine.


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2017)

Who knows, the were cores coming out simply while unscrewing the valve caps, not even time to push on the track pump! @jefmcg has relayed about the only time it happened in the wild!
I won't buy another continental tube. I don't think I'm alone in this, maybe you're just lucky!


----------



## bpsmith (5 Dec 2017)

Don’t blame you tbh.


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Dec 2017)

I have never seen a magazine test of inner tubes. Useful features might include rate of air loss and resistance to a standard nail puncture as well as weight.
When selecting tubes, note the length of the valve. Deep section rims need long valves. You can fit these in standard rims but you are providing extra leverage for damaging the valve when pumping.


----------

